# Nirvana AK48 & Wonder Woman, G13 labs White Widow Femmed



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 29, 2009)

i boguht 5 ak48 femmed seeds and 5 wonder woman femmed seeds from nirvana and then from G13 labs i got 5 white widow seeds! i got a autoflower seed, white widow, and hash plant seed for free with the order! anyone have any experience with these strains or comments??? thank you


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 29, 2009)

I have some G13 plants. Their Quicksilver auto grows well, the Thai Super Skunks are huge trees, and their femmed WW is a bush. That's all I know so far, good luck with yours!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 31, 2009)

I Got A Ww From Them So Well See How It Goes


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 28, 2009)

has anyone supported MP and ordered from nirvana???? wat strains ya get? anyone seen or have wonder woman or ak48????


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

I grew the AK48 two years ago and it was by the far the smelliest weed Ive ever grown.  It stunk up my entire apartment building.  Its very potent too.  You will be very impressed.   Even when curing in a jar you could smell the weed throughout my entire apartment.  The smell slapped you in the face the second you walked through my front door.  

I actually liked the AK so much I ordered another ten pack and they are all about six inches tall now.  

I have one Quicksilver and one G13 White Widow going and they are only six inches too.  Both are showing signs of female.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 28, 2009)

u got any pics or anything?

ya i just germed them yesterday so hopefully i get a 100% succsess rate and all of them pop! im gonna do 4 nirvana ak48, 4 g13 white widow, 2 wonderwoman,  and a free seed from dynafem (cali hash plant!)

in one of my packages from nirvana i got 4 tiger striped seeds and the other is pure black! what u think that can mean????? there all supposily feminized


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry but I have no pics of the AK.  Look it up in the little search bar and you will be able to find some people here that have pics.  My buddy just had 100% germ rate with his AK and Northern Lights/Shiva from Nirvana.  

I have grown a bunch of Nirvana strains and have never gotten a seed that didnt germ.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 29, 2009)

wat about males from nirvana???


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 19, 2009)

heres some pics of the seeds, 4 ak48's 4 white widows and 1 wonder woman i think!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 15, 2009)

well they havent gotten much bigger as they have been starved of light and stetched really bad! they were under flos last week but i had to move things around and now there a little far away from the flo light again, im putting them into the tent with the 1000 to veg some more once i know if there female or male! i tihnk they might be showing female signs, wat u guys think


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey brother just tuned in, the middle pic if i'm not mistaken shoes nanners. Wait till more chime in to make sure then make your desicion.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 16, 2009)

I have grown Nirvana seeds but it was yrs ago, outdoors, non femmed, and not linked from this site...so I'm sorry I'm no help to you chef.

Albino, the one close up of the stem, top right on my screen looks to have a pollen sack to me, but my monitor is not the best.

Hey chef if you look in the mj pictures section there is a thread in there with AK48 well into flower...43 days I think it said.

I have AK47 crossed with C99 right now, but I'm finding that they are not really related to each other...just in name I guess.  48 being the amount of days it takes to flower...dang thats fast!  But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 16, 2009)

*chef- *i think it might just be the picture, i dont see no male parts yet imo! thank you, heres some more pics tho i figured i would take more since so u guys can get a better look

*legalize_freedom- *i didnt know it took 48 days to flower!!!! now i do though lol! heres some more pics for you to look at


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 16, 2009)

Those plants are tiny for three months into veg.  My Aks were three times the size of yours and vegged for half the time.  They look healthy but they just seem small too.  This strain is a great yeilder.  The main colas are huge on my plants right now.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 16, 2009)

well i was a bad parent to these seedlings! they have been under a shop light and then i raised the shop light for some other plants that were 3 ft tall so the seedlings were stretching and starved of light! and also they were really badly rootbound! they are recovering nicely and will be big in no time!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Dec 19, 2009)

can u guys tell with the new pictures???

do they look like fems! im thinking they are, they all have little pointy hairs and no balls yet!


----------

